# Rahmenhöhe bei Damen-MTB, Infos erbeten



## Der-Gruni (2. September 2012)

moin moin,

ich versuche verzweifelt für meine Freundin die richtigen Informationen zu bekommen. Meine Freundin ist 164 cm groß und hat eine Schrittlänge von 74 cm. Also einen in Verhältnis größeren Oberkörper zur Beinlänge.

Wir suchen für Sie als Anfängerin ein gebrauchtes MTB als Hardtail für erstmal einfache Waldwege, Schotter, Mini-Trails am Niederrhein. Also keine technischen Abfahrten und "gewagte" Manöver.

Diverse Bike-Hersteller geben bei diesen Körpergrößen 16-17" Rahmenhöhen an, also Maße zwischen 41-43 cm. 

Könntet Ihr mir mit sehr ähnlichen Körpergrößen mal angeben welche Rahmenhöhen Ihr fahrt, bzw. Tipps geben, ob wir lieber auf 16" gehen sollten um dann die Sattelstütze weiter raus zuziehen. Viel ausprobieren könnten wir aktuell nicht, da alle Shops in der Nähe ausverkauft sind bzw. noch keine neue Ware haben. Da wir auch erstmal ein Gebrauchtes suchen können wir auch nicht quer durch die Republik düsen und Probesitzen.

Es gibt bestimmt eine Damen hier die auch vom Hardtail aufs Fully umgestiegen sind, hat sie bei dem Umstieg eure Rahmenhöhe verändert? Zeigt die Fahrpraxis, das sich eine andere Rahmenhöhe als besser herausgestellt hat?

Vielen Dank für hilfreiche Tipps.
auf bald
der Gruni


----------



## Honigblume (2. September 2012)

Macht doch einen Ausflug nach Bocholt zu Rose, so weit weg ist es doch nicht.

Ansonsten hilft wirklich nur ausprobieren... 
Ich bin zwar ähnlich groß wie deine Freundin, habe aber eine SL von 83cm, das eine Rad ist ein 16"Rahmen, der schon fast zu klein ist und das andere Rad hat ein 18" Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (4. September 2012)

Gleiche Schrittlänge bei 161 cm.
Hardtail 16" (40 cm), Racefully dto. Fahre beides ohne Sattelüberhöhung. Hatte beim Hardtail damals 40 und 43 cm probegefahren, da aufgrund der Schrittlänge beides in Frage kam. Konnte bei 43 cm zwar drüber stehen, es war mir aufgrund der Oberrohrlänge jedoch zu unhandlich, da ich für meinen Geschmack zu gestreckt saß. Bei längerem Oberkörper könnte es aber eventuell wieder passen.
Bei mehr Federweg (AM und Enduro) 15" (38 cm), damit es bei der Überstandshöhe passt, da Tretlager höher. Außerdem (für mich wichtig) kürzeres Oberrohr.
Fotos von den Bikes sind im Album.

Probefahrt ist jedoch durch nichts zu ersetzen. Es gibt hier auch einen Probefahrtenthread (der vielleicht mal aktualisiert werden müsste):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=553511


----------



## Locodelcoco01 (7. September 2012)

Servus ich wuerde vorschlagen das du deiner Lady einen S rahmen probieren laesst und einen 90 Vorbau draufmachst mit gekroepften lenker.


----------



## Warnschild (18. September 2012)

Falls es noch aktuell ist: Wenn sie einen langen Oberkörper hat, braucht sie keine spezielle "Frauengeometrie", sondern kann perfekt ein kleines Herren-Hardtail fahren. 

Wie zuvor beschrieben, ist v. a. wichtig, wie sie darauf sitzt, und das wiederum muss man möglichst sehen. Die ganzen Rahmenhöhen- und Größenangaben würde ich eher mit Vorsicht genießen, statt dessen ausgiebig ausprobieren (auch wenn man viel heraumfahren muss dafür). 

Tendenziell sollte der Rahmen aber nicht zu lange sein, lieber einen etwas längeren Vorbau als ein zu langer Rahmen mit nach vorn gestelltem Sattel und Stummelvorbau. Da passt dann gar nichts mehr.


----------

